# My Snow Widow



## Subseven (Jul 26, 2009)

The wife was out with her friends and they were joking around when my wife said "yeah, I'm a snow widow in the winter." They all busted out laughing because they know how we plow & salt all through the storms leaving her home alone with the kids and dogs for long periods of time.

The next day she told me about it. I made her shirt to wear sometimes as a joke. The funny thing is...we got a call in October about doing a commercial account and when I asked how they heard about us, they said they met my "snow widow" at Home Depot one day. Who'd of thought! Indirect advertising through the wife. LOL.

I think I might change it around a little and put the business name and number on the bottom.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

If i was you get a licence/copy right on the shirt and market it as a advertising medium. good idea.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

That picture looks faked....whats up with that?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'd think if guys on here were willing to pay for Plowsite clothing they'd buy that too...

I'm not one but to each his own.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Chineau;1693467 said:


> If i was you get a licence/copy right on the shirt and market it as a advertising medium. good idea.


Agreed, good idea.



snocrete;1693494 said:


> That picture looks faked....whats up with that?


Agreed, def not a pic of her wearing the actual shirt, that just a photoshop pic.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

SnowGuy73;1693552 said:


> I'd think if guys on here were willing to pay for Plowsite clothing they'd buy that too...
> 
> I'm not one but to each his own.


What? Is there plowsite clothing we can buy? 
I'd buy the lady that shirt if I saw it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

need a front shot,just for comparison purposes


----------



## Subseven (Jul 26, 2009)

No...that's not the actual pic. I just added it to a pic I got off the net. But yeah...that's the design I printed onto her shirt.

Also. I already own the artwork and such. I have a sign shop, so I could make a decal for her if I wanted too...lol.


----------

